# Bunk board and Trex



## Vader809 (Aug 13, 2015)

I have some Trex deck material and thought about making my own slicks, I cut one in half so only about 3/8" thick. Plan to use four per bunk. Has any one done this? If so how well did it work? My boat is electric only, some times it's difficult to get up far enough to not get wet when hooking up the winch strap.


----------



## BrazosDon (Aug 13, 2015)

I have never used this material but I'd like to see some pics of it when you get finished. Good luck.


----------



## jethro (Aug 14, 2015)

Think of Trex like plastic. It really needs support every 24" minimum or it will sag over time. So if you do this you may want to still use solid lumber underneath it. Even if your boat is really light it will sag under it's own weight.


----------



## Vader809 (Aug 14, 2015)

I am going to place it on the carpeted bunks,4 pieces 3 1/2" by 5or 6".I cut each piece to about 3/8" thick and smoothed with a hand plane.I will try to post pics and results.


----------



## BrazosDon (Aug 15, 2015)

Jethro and Vader809, that would be great. I wish I could something in return for you guys! Well this is all it's about is sharing. thanks till you are better paid.


----------



## Vader809 (Aug 15, 2015)

This worked better than I thought it would. I was going to put 4 on each bunk, but I ran out of screws I only put 3 on each bunk.I'm glad I did, trailering the boat was a breeze.Actually wanted to slide back off.The Trex, only goes to middle of the bunks. I need to figure out how to post pics. I put the cut side up because both sides have a non slip finish.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 16, 2015)

Great idea. I used some PVC boards and they also work great. Trex, on the original bunks, might hold up better and longer. 

richg99


----------



## Vader809 (Aug 16, 2015)

I put it to the test today. Launched at pretty steep ramp, loading was much easier than before.


----------



## PSG-1 (Aug 17, 2015)

Since having the bottom of my boat coated with line-x, it doesn't like to slide on my carpeted bunks. It didn't affect the top speed, but it sure affected my ability to just power load like I could before. Maybe I need to use the Trex boards on top of my bunks.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 18, 2015)

PSG-1 said:


> Since having the bottom of my boat coated with line-x, it doesn't like to slide on my carpeted bunks. It didn't affect the top speed, but it sure affected my ability to just power load like I could before. Maybe I need to use the Trex boards on top of my bunks.





Just be careful when power loading on that slippery stuff - I used old cutting boards and did basically the same thing as was done with the trex - my boat slides super easy now 


BTW - get rid of the carpet - you no longer need it and it will help rot the bunks and the boat


----------



## BrazosDon (Aug 18, 2015)

Capt. Ahab, How long have you had those cutting boards on the trailer? Do you expect they they might get brittle over the long run?


----------



## richg99 (Aug 18, 2015)

Brittle....that topic came up on another site. 

The sun can ruin them. But, 99% of the time, a boat is on the trailer, shading the plastic from the sun. 

richg99


----------



## PSG-1 (Aug 18, 2015)

Captain Ahab said:


> Just be careful when power loading on that slippery stuff - I used old cutting boards and did basically the same thing as was done with the trex - my boat slides super easy now
> 
> 
> BTW - get rid of the carpet - you no longer need it and it will help rot the bunks and the boat




I will likely do that. Will also have to remember not to unhook my boat until I'm backed down the ramp, as I'm sure it will slide much easier on the Trex boards. Definitely do not want to drop it on the ramp #-o #-o #-o


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 19, 2015)

BrazosDon said:


> Capt. Ahab, How long have you had those cutting boards on the trailer? Do you expect they they might get brittle over the long run?


They have been on about 5 yrs. I put them over pressure treated bunk boards. No problems


----------



## Scott85 (Aug 19, 2015)

I might do this to my trailer since its a tilt trailer and the ponds I hunt don't have boat ramps. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## riverbud55 (Aug 22, 2015)

used trex wood when I built my trailer 3 years ago,,, would never have wood and carpet again,,, got to have it fully supported, also used it for my guide on's ,, takes nothing to push my 1548 g3 off the trailer and can amost pull the boat up the trailer by hand with the trailer half way in the water,, can tell ya you wouldn't want to unhook the boat until your ready for the boat to come off the trailer,, most of the time it slides off the trailer as I unwind the winch,,, have a trailer that uses uhmw slick bunks and think its actually slicker then them


----------

